# Company taking over my pc to correct proplems on cctv



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,
I have difficulty in correcting problems on my cctv system, & the lady who has been trying to help me suggested that if I agree they can take over my pc so that they can get in the DVR & sort out the problems I cannot solve.

CC TV SANNCE have been very helpful for a couple of years.

They asked me to download & install "Team Viewer" taking control program. I Googled them & seem to have good history.

Any body had experience with in allowing their PC's take over?

Is it safe? …...thanx …..nick


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Only speaking for myself, I don't allow any remote connections of any kind because of potential security issues.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

I too would think very carefully before allowing any company to have remote access to your pc.
Check here for suggestions in solving your problem.
https://support.sannce.com/hc/en-us/categories/360001781152-FAQ


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I would Never allow Anyone remote access. Hackers have day time jobs as well.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

In all fairness, there are times where it is appropriate and needed. In much of the enterprise space, it's not uncommon for the TAC person on the other end of the call to request a remote session via some trusted software such as WebEx. It's some times what is needed to be able to properly troubleshoot the issue on hand.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx both for replying, the software they suggested is "Team Viewer", are they known?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Team Viewer have been around for some time and works well. 
Check online videos to see how to install and use it.


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

